# Crate training / Sleeping during day



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi All,

What to do ??
I've been putting Bodhi (9 1/2 weeks old) in his crate when he falls asleep during the day/after food/play time etc. When I'm in on the floor and he try's to fall asleep on me or at my feet when i'm on the sofa rather than leaving him there. All the books/websites etc I've read days to do this so he wakes up in his crate :-\

Is this wrong, could this be stopping us bonding etc or is it ok ?

Ps. He's not allowed on the sofa etc


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't think you need to be putting him in the crate every single time he cuddles and falls asleep with you. I am no expert but the pup could start to think you don't want him to cuddle with you if you move him into the crate every time.

Instead I would have designated times throughout the day for crating. Feed him in his crate, etc. But let him cuddle with you every now and then through the day.

When Ruby was a wee one just a few months ago that was one of mg favorite bonding things to do with her...napping!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh and we don't let Ruby on the sofa either.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

i think what you are doing is fine. pup wont associate waking up in crate and last falling asleep with you. a well socialized V's need to touch their owners all the time. hence it is so hard to keep them off the couch, because they want to be near you and on you. Its just their nature. Crate training is an essential part of training for a young pup. it should be crated a little bit every part of the day for its down time and safety. It is important to not leave a young pup to long in a crate as they will try not to soil their crate but they have no bladder control until older. Eventually you pup will see the crate as his/her room and go there for their own down time
Joe


----------

